# Warning: Don't buy from http://exclusivelyhedgehogs.com/index.htm



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I want to just warn other fellow hedgehog owners out there to be careful and not buy from the following site:
http://exclusivelyhedgehogs.com/index.htm

I've order from them back last week of Nov. Till now I still have not gotten anything. I've tried contacting them numerous times. Figure I'll warn everyone else out there to beware of this site.

I figure maybe there's a delay in shipping since I'm in Canada, but it should not have taken this long and I have gotten absolutely no replies to my emails. :-(


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, just stumbled across this site yesterday and got all excited, with plans to order some "stuff" today. Thanks for the heads up, but what a disappointment! There are some awesome things in there.


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

I was going to say that, that website looks pretty old and outdated.. the last time they copyrighted is at the bottom of the page and it says 2003!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They used to be really good but I've seen a few things in the past year saying people were not getting orders.

There is no difference shipping to Canada other than the time the package spends in customs. Usually that is a day or two or maybe a bit longer during the Christmas rush. 

Contact your credit card or however you paid for the items. You can also contact the Better Business Bureau because possibly there have been other complaints.


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

Nancy said:


> They used to be really good but I've seen a few things in the past year saying people were not getting orders.
> 
> There is no difference shipping to Canada other than the time the package spends in customs. Usually that is a day or two or maybe a bit longer during the Christmas rush.
> 
> Contact your credit card or however you paid for the items. You can also contact the Better Business Bureau because possibly there have been other complaints.


I figure it was so close to Xmas that with everyone shipping stuff that things could get delayed so I gave them the benefit of the doubt. Maybe it did get delayed. But now, I'm not so sure.

The charges went through already back in Nov, so I'm not sure that the company can do anything about it anymore. 

I never thought about the Better Business Bureau, that's a good idea. I'll check that out. Thanks.


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

When I first saw the site, I was worried but I email the site owner Toni and ask about shipping and what not. She did replied and was very nice. But since my order been in, I have not heard anything. What a way to sucker you in. I figure I should let everyone else know to beware of this site... I hate for anyone else getting rip off.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Even near Christmas I've never had any of my order take more than about 2 weeks to ship to the US from Canada.


----------

